# NetworkManager : wifi is not automatically started [SOLVED]

## xaviermiller

Hello,

I would like to automatically start wifi with NetworkManager (and nm-applet).

I have 2 problems actually:

- the wifi manual configuration is not persisted and visible in nm-applet : I change IPv4 parameters (manual IP), the settings are saved in /etc/conf.d/net but when I reboot, the settings are no more visible in nm-applet (but well for wired connections)

- the wifi is not automatically started when I reboot. I need to reselect my preferred access point.

I am running LXDE, and have all the policykit / consolekit up and running perfectly. What is missing?

Thanks in advance!

----------

## xaviermiller

Fixed: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_manager#Static_IP_settings_revert_to_DHCP

----------

